# 60% Points Adjustment (Merger Related)



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

On the HGVC website this am:

*Points Adjustment for Club Members*
On February 24, 2022, Hilton Grand Vacations is changing the number of Points allocated to a Club Member’s vacation ownership interest and the number of Points required to make a reservation.

*ClubPoints, Bonus Points & Saved Points: *The adjustment will increase all Points by  60%. Therefore, for every 1 Point in a Club Member’s account, the account will  change to 1.6 Points. Example: If on February 23, a Club Member had 5,000  ClubPoints, on February 24, the Member will have 8,000 ClubPoints.
*Club Reservations: *The number of Points needed to make reservations will also be adjusted across the Club Program by the same 60%. Hence, a Member’s ability to make reservations using their Points within the Hilton Grand Vacations Club system stays the same.
*RCI:* Currently  deposited Points in RCI will also be adjusted on February 24, 2022.
*Hilton Honors: *Honors conversion ratios will be adjusted proportionally so you receive a commensurate  Points amount.
*ClubPartner Perks: *The exchange  value per Points converted for ClubPartner Perks will be adjusted  proportionally for each partner.
*Maintenance Fees:* The exchange  value per Bonus Points for maintenance fees will be adjusted proportionally as  well.

It looks like we need to relearn all of our purchase/pt and MF/pt math.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2022)

Inflation is everywhere.


----------



## cindyc (Feb 3, 2022)

I suspect this is related to the merger with DRI, as the OP noted in their post title. 2 BR units in DRI resorts may be as low as 6000 points per week. With the plan to rebrand 6 DRI resorts into HVC by Q2 this seems timely.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Inflation is everywhere.



Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but just in case someone takes you seriously this does not change the cost of anything.  Points owned go up 60% and points required go up 60%.  This is all about getting to a common point structure between Diamond and HGV.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2022)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but just in case someone takes you seriously this does not change the cost of anything.  Points owned go up 60% and points required go up 60%.  This is all about getting to a common point structure between Diamond and HGV.



If someone takes me seriously, I’ll just say there’s a first time for everything!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 3, 2022)

hmm, wonder how this will affect the ressie I am walking…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> If someone takes me seriously, I’ll just there’s a first time for everything!



I know too many people who would read what you wrote and believe that the cost of the program just went up 60%.  Considering that TS sales reps are the masters of math manipulation this change will now have TS reps telling prospects they dropped the price per point with the "new" program.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 3, 2022)

In HGVC are the Maintenance Fees by Point. If so then your Maintenance Fees are going up. This will also increase the cost for people thaat buy new.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> hmm, wonder how this will affect the ressie I am walking…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



The FAQ's say that the reservation will be adjusted to the new points.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> In HGVC are the Maintenance Fees by Point. If so then ykur Maintenance Fees are going up.



The MF's are per Location/Room type.  The annual $ amount is driven by the HOA and that amount is not changing.  The number of points is going up 60%, so in effect the MF per point is going down.  My current MF/point is just under $.15 and will now be $.0933


----------



## escanoe (Feb 3, 2022)

Sounds like an effort at trading currency harmonization as part of the DRI merger ... I take this as a sign there may be more properties more easily exchanged into not that far out.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 3, 2022)

This is going to make a lot of our old TUG posts that reference point values and MFs/point ratios harder for newcomers to decipher in the future. @GT75


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2022)

cindyc said:


> I suspect this is related to the merger with DRI, as the OP noted in their post title. 2 BR units in DRI resorts may be as low as 6000 points per week. With the plan to rebrand 6 DRI resorts into HVC by Q2 this seems timely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



The initial rebrand would be the Former Club Intrawest resorts correct? Those seem most up to HGV standards. The Hawaii properties need some love. Cabo Azul fits but HGV is selling its own Cabo Property now so that might not make the cut in the beginning.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 3, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> The initial rebrand would be the Former Club Intrawest resorts correct? Those seem most up to HGV standards. The Hawaii properties need some love. Cabo Azul fits but HGV is selling its own Cabo Property now so that might not make the cut in the beginning.



HGVC has never shied away from having more than one property in a destination (see for example  Oahu, Vegas, Big Island, Carlsbad, SW Florida, NYC and Myrtle Beach).

Are the Intrawest properties currently bookable with Diamond points? This is obviously a move to go to a common currency, but Embarc points are more like 200 for a 2br for a week, so they will need an adjustment to the new currency as well.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah, a 7000 point week is now 11200.  Like that is really an easy number to remember.  LOL.

My guess its that it will be 2 -3 years and a calculator before MY mind converts to the new point scheme.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> HGVC has never shied away from having more than one property in a destination (see for example  Oahu, Vegas, Big Island, Carlsbad, SW Florida, NYC and Myrtle Beach).



Hilton has sold multiple properties in Vegas, MB and CA at the same time.  So yes I agree that may not be a limiting factor.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 3, 2022)

Why not restructure DRI points to line up with "ours?"
IMO. they should be the ones having to learn new math.

Now, I need to add more formulas to my spreadsheets.
.
.

.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2022)

Does DRI have more Club members than HGVC Club members ?


----------



## cindyc (Feb 3, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> Are the Intrawest properties currently bookable with Diamond points? This is obviously a move to go to a common currency, but Embarc points are more like 200 for a 2br for a week, so they will need an adjustment to the new currency as well.



Embarc resorts are not yet visible in HGVC platform. But there was an earlier thread and Embarc owners weighed in that ALL of those resorts will be rebranded as HGVC. 

*Any Embarc owners have an update to share on this??*

The other 6 DRI resorts they are folding in during Q2 will be a 3rd tier - literally and figuratively I suspect-- brand called Hilton Vacation Club (HVC). Because that's so easily distinguishable from HGVC. ; )

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> hmm, wonder how this will affect the ressie I am walking…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Will you still be walking the reservation on February 24th?


----------



## jzchen (Feb 3, 2022)

We currently get 6300 pts per year. 6300 * 1.6 = 10080. Hey, that's elite????

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Intheknow (Feb 3, 2022)

jzchen said:


> We currently get 6300 pts per year. 6300 * 1.6 = 10080. Hey, that's elite????
> 
> Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk



No that's not Elite.  See the FAQ's about how this works with Elite.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

So are these new point levels more in line with what DRI charges for similar units of the same size and time of year? I suspect it was easier to change the HGV point levels given that there is no underlying trusts with units and points declared like DRI has.


----------



## HuskerATL (Feb 3, 2022)

Just received an email from HGVC on this:
*Why is Hilton Grand Vacations making the Points adjustment?*
Soon after our acquisition of Diamond Resorts, we conducted an analysis of all Club programs. The analysis determined that adjusting ClubPoints, Saved Points and Bonus Points up by 60% creates one consistent, simplified Points scale. This is necessary to operate a centralized reservation system that will give Members a seamless booking experience, as well as set the groundwork for a future membership offering that will provide access to more properties in new markets (once details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you).

*What does this mean to you?*
Your timeshare ownership interest and access rights remain the same — you’ll be able to make a reservation at a Hilton Grand Vacations property as you do now. Additionally, all ClubPoints allocations and requirements are being adjusted equally. Hence, your ability to make reservations using your Points stays the same.

*Will this impact Hilton Honors Points conversions and ClubPartner Perks?*
Hilton Honors Points conversions will be proportionally adjusted so you receive a commensurate number of Points. The dollar amount per Points converted for ClubPartner Perks also will be adjusted proportionally for each partner.

*How can I learn more?*
We’ve created an online learning path to help you learn more. Visit my.hgv.com/points-adjustment to:


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Will you still be walking the reservation on February 24th?


maybe, I need thanksgiving week, it's going to be a tough get.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Feb 3, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yeah, a 7000 point week is now 11200.  Like that is really an easy number to remember.  LOL.
> 
> My guess its that it will be 2 -3 years and a calculator before MY mind converts to the new point scheme.



By contrast our 5250 at W. 57th goes to 8400, so this gets easier 

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 3, 2022)

I got the email also, this sentence looks like it will be extra cost for us to get access to DRI resorts.

This is necessary to operate a centralized reservation system that will give Members a seamless booking experience, as well as set the groundwork for a future membership offering that will provide access to more properties in new markets (once details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you).

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Feb 3, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> I got the email also, this sentence looks like it will be extra cost for us to get access to DRI resorts.
> 
> This is necessary to operate a centralized reservation system that will give Members a seamless booking experience, as well as set the groundwork for a future membership offering that will provide access to more properties in new markets (once details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you).
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk



Eh, I think that it always has been since the beginning. Back in the Q2 Investors call, Mark Wang said there would be a cost to join the new membership. Either with a developer purchase or as a standalone product. During that same investor call, he said they would have a common currency and this looks like it’s it.

If anything, this looks like the new membership is coming soon. Whether it‘s worth the cost (whatever that might be) remains to be seen.


----------



## audirt (Feb 3, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> I got the email also, this sentence looks like it will be extra cost for us to get access to DRI resorts.
> 
> This is necessary to operate a centralized reservation system that will give Members a seamless booking experience, as well as set the groundwork for a future membership offering that will provide access to more properties in new markets (once details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you).
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk



Great catch.  Anyone have any insight into what these extra fees would look like?  You'd like to think that the new fees will apply primarily to Diamond members that are transitioning to Hilton, but I'm not holding my breath.

It's easy for me to imagine a scenario where you pay extra to reserve outside your ownership tier.  For example, I'm a HGVC owner and if I want to reserve at other HGVC resorts, that will continue to have the same $79 fee. BUT... if I want to book at BHC or (the new) HVC, the reservation fee is more.

Speaking only for myself, if they choose to go in that direction... and IF the extra fee were manageable (say an extra $50)... I'd be okay with that.  What I would not be okay with is being hit up to spend some four-figure amount for the privilege of booking a Diamond resort.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 3, 2022)

Slightly more detailed answer from the full FAQ on the website:

*Will this affect my access to Diamond inventory?*
While the adjustment of Points will allow for a single Points scale shared between the HGV and Diamond Club Programs, it does not allow for booking across Club platforms.

Hilton Grand Vacations will be introducing a new membership program during the first half of 2022. Using one consistent simplified Points scale will allow us to set the groundwork for our future membership offering. As details become available, such as program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you.

For now, the only way to access Diamond inventory as a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Member is through RCI Exchange.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 3, 2022)

cindyc said:


> Embarc resorts are not yet visible in HGVC platform. But there was an earlier thread and Embarc owners weighed in that ALL of those resorts will be rebranded as HGVC.
> 
> *Any Embarc owners have an update to share on this??*
> 
> ...



Right. I was hoping a points chart had been published. There aren't any DRI resorts I'm likely to use except Embarc. So while this does likely tell you the conversion to DRI club resorts, it doesn't tell you the conversion to Embarc.


----------



## ccwu (Feb 3, 2022)

Points Adjustment for Club Members

On February 24, 2022, Hilton Grand Vacations is changing the number of Points allocated to a Club Member’s vacation ownership interest and the number of Points required to make a reservation.

ClubPoints, Bonus Points & Saved Points: The adjustment will increase all Points by 60%. Therefore, for every 1 Point in a Club Member’s account, the account will change to 1.6 Points. Example: If on February 23, a Club Member had 5,000 ClubPoints, on February 24, the Member will have 8,000 ClubPoints.
Club Reservations: The number of Points needed to make reservations will also be adjusted across the Club Program by the same 60%. Hence, a Member’s ability to make reservations using their Points within the Hilton Grand Vacations Club system stays the same.
RCI: Currently deposited Points in RCI will also be adjusted on February 24, 2022.
Hilton Honors: Honors conversion ratios will be adjusted proportionally so you receive a commensurate Points amount.
ClubPartner Perks: The exchange value per Points converted for ClubPartner Perks will be adjusted proportionally for each partner.
Maintenance Fees: The exchange value per Bonus Points for maintenance fees will be adjusted proportionally as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

_*Moderator Note*: Threads merged. <--SueDonJ_


----------



## dayooper (Feb 3, 2022)

What are the points requirements for the Embarc resorts? Do they line up with Diamond? Does Diamond have differing point requirements for different resorts?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2022)

and let's hope this includes the end of resort fees at DRI resorts for HGV members. The Palm Desert property was charging $35 a day the last time I stayed there.


----------



## hgvcowner88 (Feb 3, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Why not restructure DRI points to line up with "ours?"
> IMO. they should be the ones having to learn new math.
> 
> Now, I need to add more formulas to my spreadsheets.
> ...


It's totally a pain to adjust to the changing points. But if they had adjusted the DRI people, they would have adjusted their point values down to match with "ours". People in DRI seeing their points go down would have created a negative feeling for most versus HGVC people seeing their points increase.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2022)

If this is accurate/true, it looks like they’re making adjustments to get points requirements between DRI and HGVC to align with each other. This would make reserving between the two clubs a little easier


----------



## Wright17s (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm still trying to digest.... but in the email I just received, they state:

*Why is Hilton Grand Vacations making the Points adjustment?*
_Soon after our acquisition of Diamond Resorts, we conducted an analysis of all Club programs. The analysis determined that adjusting ClubPoints, Saved Points and Bonus Points up by 60% creates one consistent, simplified Points scale. This is necessary to operate a centralized reservation system that will give Members a seamless booking experience, as well as set the groundwork for a future membership offering that will provide access to more properties in new markets (once details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you)._


----------



## ccwu (Feb 3, 2022)

I also receive the following email. 

Dear Club Member,

Hilton Grand Vacations will adjust all Points within the Club Member Program on February 24, 2022. Starting on this day, the Club website, mobile app and Club Partner sites will reflect the newly adjusted totals. If you toured between February 1 and February 24, this was likely discussed during your presentation. However, if you toured prior to February 1, you were likely presented a pre-adjusted Points value.

What is Hilton Grand Vacations changing?
With this adjustment, we are changing the number of Points allocated to your vacation ownership interest and the number of Points required to make a reservation. The adjustment will be an increase of 60%. In other words, every 1 Point (including ClubPoints, Bonus Points and Saved Points) will be increased to 1.6 Points.

For example, if your ownership was allocated 5,000 ClubPoints annually before the Points adjustment, the allotment would increase to 8,000 ClubPoints annually, starting February 24, 2022.

Likewise, the number of Points needed to make a reservation will be adjusted by the same 60%. If a reservation required 5,000 ClubPoints on February 23, 2022, that same reservation would require 8,000 ClubPoints starting on February 24, 2022. Hence, your ability to make reservations using your Points anywhere within the Hilton Grand Vacations Club system stays the same.

Why is Hilton Grand Vacations making the Points adjustment?
Soon after our acquisition of Diamond Resorts, we conducted an analysis of all Club programs. The analysis determined that adjusting ClubPoints, Saved Points and Bonus Points up by 60% creates one consistent, simplified Points scale. This is necessary to operate a centralized reservation system that will give Members a seamless booking experience, as well as set the groundwork for a future membership offering that will provide access to more properties in new markets (once details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we’ll share these with you).

What does this mean to you?
Your timeshare ownership interest and access rights remain the same — you’ll be able to make a reservation at a Hilton Grand Vacations property as you do now. Additionally, all ClubPoints allocations and requirements are being adjusted equally. Hence, your ability to make reservations using your Points stays the same.

Will this impact Hilton Honors Points conversions and ClubPartner Perks?
Hilton Honors Points conversions will be proportionally adjusted so you receive a commensurate number of Points. The dollar amount per Points converted for ClubPartner Perks also will be adjusted proportionally for each partner.

How can I learn more? 
We’ve created an online learning path to help you learn more. Visit my.hgv.com/points-adjustment to:

Watch our video tutorials
Review our Frequently Asked Questions
Use our Points Adjustment Calculator to see your new Points total
We appreciate your understanding as we work toward our goal of integrating these two great companies. And we look forward to helping you make more fantastic vacation memories in 2022 and beyond!

–Hilton Grand Vacations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So are these new point levels more in line with what DRI charges for similar units of the same size and time of year? I suspect it was easier to change the HGV point levels given that there is no underlying trusts with units and points declared like DRI has.



No. Our DRI 2 bedroom Polo Towers units were around 15,000 points. The conversion brings our 7,000 point 2 bedroom HGVC LV strip up to 11,200 points. IMHO, there is no comparison between the two resorts. HGVC has considerably better quality. OTOH, the MF cost of those Polo Towers units exceeded the MF cost of our Hilton resort. That was the biggest factor when deciding which resort group to remain with, Hilton vs DRI. Hilton win out based on cost to quality. DRI had the advantage of more locations, but we were only interested in three locations, Maui, Sedona and Santa Fe. Maui was easy enough to get with out MVC ownership. The resort in Santa Fe wasn’t that great of quality, just a nice location plus it was a drivable destination. Sedona is the only location we gave up and really missed. So it was an easy choice to give up DRI and keep HGVC.

Perhaps they’re also considering overall cost per member in the calculations to make things “more equal” going forward without having to adjust fees to be more equal between programs?

As it stands now, it looks like reserving Sedona will be at a premium, but that’s all right with me. I’ve become somewhat bored with the lack of Hilton locations and Sedona is an easy flight into Phoenix for us. Realizing the MF cost difference from what we once owned, it doesn’t feel like that big of a deal.


----------



## magmue (Feb 3, 2022)

Also note HGVC's pitch to get more bodies in the seats for owner updates: "_If you toured between February 1 and February 24, this was likely discussed during your presentation. However, if you toured prior to February 1, you were likely presented a pre-adjusted Points value._"

Because the sales staff are trustworthy information sources.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 3, 2022)

Since it's DRI that was acquired, why couldn't they deflate their points, rather than inflating ours... Chaos is to come.


----------



## brp (Feb 3, 2022)

Seems there is already an active thread on the identical topic right on the top of the front page.

Cheers.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 3, 2022)

In DRI we do not pay a Reservation/Booking Fee. Also only the 1st Day of the Reservation has to be within the Booking Window. We also have the Club Select/Club Combination in which you make a Booking in one of your other Timeshare Organizations , give it to DRI, and get DRI Points in exchange. We are Cabo Azul Members.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 3, 2022)

@geist1223 @dougp26364 or anybody else familiar with DRI? How many points does it take to book a 2 bedroom high season week?


----------



## Mowogo (Feb 3, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Since it's DRI that was acquired, why couldn't they deflate their points, rather than inflating ours... Chaos is to come.


Because if DRI is slotting in a lot at the lower end of the point scale you end up with a lot more fractional point issues deflating a currency rather than inflating.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid (Feb 3, 2022)

Separately the Federal Reserve announced that it will stop buying timeshares, thus ending its pandemic era stimulus program…..


----------



## NOLA47 (Feb 3, 2022)

cindyc said:


> I suspect this is related to the merger with DRI, as the OP noted in their post title. 2 BR units in DRI resorts may be as low as 6000 points per week. With the plan to rebrand 6 DRI resorts into HVC by Q2 this seems timely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


what are the 6 DRI resorts you are referring to that will likely be converted to HVC by Q2??


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 3, 2022)

Since everyone is getting more points from the developer, does they count towards elite


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 3, 2022)

Number of Points depends on the Resort and the View. A 2 Bedroom Pool/Partial Ocean View at Cabo Azul for January 2023 was about 14,650 Points for the week.
Currently at Point at Poipu. All Units 2 bedroom 1st week Garden View 9350. 2nd week Ocean View darn close to Ocean Front 12,650 Points.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2022)

dayooper said:


> @geist1223 @dougp26364 or anybody else familiar with DRI? How many points does it take to book a 2 bedroom high season week?



We haven’t been member of DRI for several years. My only point of reference was Las Vegas, where we owned a deed week at The Suites at Polo Towers, a week at The Villas at Polo Towers, HGVC Las Vegas Strip and MVC Grand Chateau.

The best I can recall Polo Towers was 15,000 DRI points. Our HGVC is 7,000 points or, with the 60% boost, 11,200 points. BUT, our Polo Towers weeks MF’s were a few hundred dollars more expensive than our HGVC week and, DRI was as expensive as a 2 bedroom at Marriott’s Grand Chateau. This is why we dropped out DRI ownership. The quality didn’t live up to the fees.

There appears, at this time, that there will be a “premium” in points value to use HGVC points to reserve DRI properties. At the outset this will likely upset Hilton owners. I assume it won’t be a lot better for DRI owners wanting to reserve HGVC properties, but will need more information to make that call.

It looks like HGVC will stay as is as far as reserving within the HGVC system. If DRI properties, which are lower quality than HGVC at this point, this might make it a tough sell to get current HGVC members to literally buy in.
I’m on the edge of deciding, do I stay with Hilton and buy into the extra properties or, do I sell and get completely out. A lot will depend on the buy in to reserve DRI properties, the rules and the availability, Sedona is my primary target destination. If the price is to high or if I believe it will be to difficult to reserve, selling out may be the better option for us. I’m hoping they aren’t going to ask in the thousands to join the combined clubs. Marriott opted for a $695 fee when they announced their program. Way back when Diamond bought Sunterra, their buy in was, if memory serves me correctly, $2,995.

I’m not willing to buy in at $2,995 like I did before with Diamond. Back then I wanted access to Maui and this was before Marriott had come out with their program. I don’t need that access anymore, but a lot of Hilton owners might be willing to pay that price like I did at that time. For $695 I’d buy in. I’d probably buy in close to $1,000. If the buy in gets more expensive than that, it will take a lot of serious thought and a great deal more details about the future of properties offered, the cost to book DRI properties, and the ease of booking across brand lines.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

hgvcowner88 said:


> It's totally a pain to adjust to the changing points. But if they had adjusted the DRI people, they would have adjusted their point values down to match with "ours". People in DRI seeing their points go down would have created a negative feeling for most versus HGVC people seeing their points increase.


I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but the reason DRI points aren't changing is likely because they have declared inventory and points in multiple land based trusts. HGV doesn't have any trusts, simply an exchange system that they can change at will.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 3, 2022)

Because we are Platinum DRI our Booking Window for Home Collection (Cabo Azul) is 14 months vice 13 months. For all other DRI Collections 11 months vice 10 months.

Also remember many of the Resorts listed on the DRI Web Site are Affiliates not managed or owned by DRI. Resell buyers in DRI only have access to their Home Collection minus the Affiliates.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 3, 2022)

NOLA47 said:


> what are the 6 DRI resorts you are referring to that will likely be converted to HVC by Q2??



I think they are referring to the 6 resorts they are rebranding HVC (what most DRI resorts will eventually be rebranded to).


----------



## dayooper (Feb 3, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Number of Points depends on the Resort and the View. A 2 Bedroom Pool/Partial Ocean View at Cabo Azul for January 2023 was about 14,650 Points for the week.
> Currently at Point at Poipu. All Units 2 bedroom 1st week Garden View 9350. 2nd week Ocean View darn close to Ocean Front 12,650 Points.



OK, sounds a lot like HGVC where there are premiums on certain properties. What are the points for a 2 bedroom places like Sedona, Tahoe or Virgin Beach? Places that are more in line with South Carolina, Carlsbad or Orlando?


----------



## mitzi (Feb 3, 2022)

NOLA47 said:


> what are the 6 DRI resorts you are referring to that will likely be converted to HVC by Q2??



I'm making a big leap here - but there were a bunch of properties added to the "RCI Select Exchange", at least a few of which seem to be the lead DRI resorts.  I didn't have a quick way to verify which of these are Diamond properties, so here's the whole list.  Wondering if the DRI properties listed will also be the first to convert.  (Like I said, not all are DRI and a big leap, but the world runs on speculation these days.)

Driftwood Beach Club, Lauderdale by the Sea, FL
Legacy Vacation Club Indian Shores, Indian Shores, FL
Gulf Tides of Longboat Key, Longboat Key, FL
Desert Isle of Palm Springs, Palm Springs, CA
Worldmark Wine Country Sonoma, Sonoma, CA
Caprediem Roma Golf Club, Italy
Royal Regency, Vincennes, France
Fitzpatrick Holiday Homes, Ireland
Estival Park, Spain
Morritt's Grand Resort, Cayman Islands
Simpson Bay Resort & Marina, St. Maarten
Bluebeard's Castle Hilltop Villas, St. Thomas
Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort, Aruba
The Quarter House, New Orleans
Bluegreen La Pension, New Orleans
Greensprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg
Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona
Scottsdale Camelback Resort, Scottsdale


----------



## GT75 (Feb 3, 2022)

dayooper said:


> OK, sounds a lot like HGVC where there are premiums on certain properties. What are the points for a 2 bedroom places like Sedona, Tahoe or Virgin Beach? Places that are more in line with South Carolina, Carlsbad or Orlando?



From the TS comparison chart, DRI normal 2Br unit was listed at 10,000 pts and HGVC was listed at 7,000 pts.    I think I was the one who contributed for HGVC club.








						Timeshare System Points Comparison Chart
					

side by side comparison chart of all the major Timeshare Point systems



					tug2.net


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

I think to do any comparison we really need to look at how much a point cost in each structure and what fees would have been changed to make a reservation.  I know the HGV point structure has been well documented here with the @GT75 spreadsheet.  I'd guess the range for most Platinum deeds (Think In Season) HGV owners is $.12-.18/point and Gold/Silver (off season) owners are likely double those figures or more per point.  Any idea on the DIA side?

edited to add info and expand cost per point info.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm an owner at affiliate Bay Club, enrolled in HGVC, but didn't get the letter. We should get the 0.6 increase too, otherwise I'll stop paying club dues.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> I'm an owner at affiliate Bay Club, enrolled in HGVC, but didn't get the letter. We should get the 0.6 increase too, otherwise I'll stop paying club dues.



I received my E-mail 2 hours ago.

One of the reasons I’m on TUG…… Timeshare companies don’t always distribute information at the same time to all owners.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2022)

GT75 said:


> From the TS comparison chart, DRI normal 2Br unit was listed at 10,000 pts and HGVC was listed at 7,000 pts.    I think I was the one who contributed for HGVC club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that’s typical, then HGVC owners will do OK.

We tend to gravitate towards units that are above average. Our HGVC ownership is the only one we own that’s a standard unit.

that chart also highlights why we kept Hilton and dropped DRI. The typical 2 bedroom MF for Hilton was $1,200. For DRI it shows $2,000.


----------



## cindyc (Feb 3, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> In DRI we do not pay a Reservation/Booking Fee. Also only the 1st Day of the Reservation has to be within the Booking Window. We also have the Club Select/Club Combination in which you make a Booking in one of your other Timeshare Organizations , give it to DRI, and get DRI Points in exchange. We are Cabo Azul Members.



@geist1223   I own both HGVC and DRI and have Club Combo'd one of my HGVC properties.  I wonder about this "double dip" and what it might mean.  Last year I booked a Silver week studio at the Flamingo for 1,100 points and got 5,500 DRI points!  That was enough to me a 2 BR at Sedona Summit at 5,000 points within the 60-day 50% off window.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Because we are Platinum DRI our Booking Window for Home Collection (Cabo Azul) is 14 months vice 13 months. For all other DRI Collections 11 months vice 10 months.
> 
> Also remember many of the Resorts listed on the DRI Web Site are Affiliates not managed or owned by DRI. Resell buyers in DRI only have access to their Home Collection minus the Affiliates.


What was the minimum points needed to be Platinum under DRI ?


----------



## chemteach (Feb 3, 2022)

I tried uploading the diamond points guide with point values for every resort in the US, but it is too large to upload.  

Not sure if this will work, but here is the direct link to the information via Diamond.  You may need to be a member and logged in to open this:



			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_24.pdf
		



This gives the point values for all room sizes/week of the year.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 3, 2022)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I'd guess the range for most HGV owners is $.12-.18/point.


I think that is quite low.  _Any _Platinum deed in Orlando, SW FL affiliates, South Carolina, California, Colorado, Utah, most of Hawaii (except those mega-deeds), just to name a few places, would have their MF/pt ratios starting at the high end of your range.  Then add in all of the Gold, Silver and Bronze deeds out there.  I think the "average" is probably over $0.20/pt -- it is just that those who have more knowledge of the system (and tuggers are more in that category) tend to avoid those more expensive deeds (on a MF/pt basis).

Kurt


----------



## chemteach (Feb 3, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What was the minimum points needed to be Platinum under DRI ?


50,000 I believe


----------



## chemteach (Feb 3, 2022)

In Diamond Resorts, the US Collection costs 0.20 per point, but then there are additional fees.  Deeded weeks usually cost much less per point.  I believe the Hawaii Collection is much higher per point.  My cheapest Diamond resort costs 8 cents per point, and my most expensive is my US Collections ownership. 

Is the HGVC cost with the new 60% bump, or was it 0.12 - 0.20 per point without the 60% bump in points?


----------



## dayooper (Feb 3, 2022)

chemteach said:


> I tried uploading the diamond points guide with point values for every resort in the US, but it is too large to upload.
> 
> Not sure if this will work, but here is the direct link to the information via Diamond.  You may need to be a member and logged in to open this:
> 
> ...



Thanks! Worked perfectly!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Thanks! Worked perfectly!


Probably because you are a HGVC Club member or owner


----------



## chemteach (Feb 3, 2022)

Piggybacking on the question of points needed for platinum in DRI - They have something called centum now.  You need 100,000 Diamond Resort points to reach that level.  Insane!  I can't imagine ever using that many points in 1 year...


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

chemteach said:


> In Diamond Resorts, the US Collection costs 0.20 per point, but then there are additional fees.  Deeded weeks usually cost much less per point.  I believe the Hawaii Collection is much higher per point.  My cheapest Diamond resort costs 8 cents per point, and my most expensive is my US Collections ownership.
> 
> Is the HGVC cost with the new 60% bump, or was it 0.12 - 0.20 per point without the 60% bump in points?



I think you’re quoting numbers I posted above.  As @PigsDad added, the numbers I wrote apply to Platinum deeds, with Gold or Silver being much higher than that.  I know I’ve looked at some Gold deeds in the high 30 cents per point and a few over 40 cents per point.  My current average MF cost is a little over $.14 per point and is dropping to about $.093/point with this adjustment.  I own Platinum deeds at Kings Land (Big Island) and Elara. (Vegas) and those are around $.11-12/point.  Also own Platinum deeds at Valdoro (Breckenridge) and the District (DC) and those are up in the $.18-19/point.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 3, 2022)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I think you’re quoting numbers I posted above.  As @PigsDad added, the numbers I wrote apply to Platinum deeds, with Gold or Silver being much higher than that.  I know I’ve looked at some Gold deeds in the high 30 cents per point and a few over 40 cents per point.  My current average MF cost is a little over $.14 per point and is dropping to about $.093/point with this adjustment.  I own Platinum deeds at Kings Land (Big Island) and Elara. (Vegas) and those are around $.11-12/point.  Also own Platinum deeds at Valdoro (Breckenridge) and the District (DC) and those are up in the $.18-19/point.


is the $.11 and $.19 per pont with the 60% bump?


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 3, 2022)

chemteach said:


> is the $.11 and $.19 per pont with the 60% bump?



The $.11 and $.19 are under the current (old) structure.  Once the points are increased my range will drop to about $.07/pt-$.125/pt.  My average will end up around $.093.

To add some more detail, my current MF/point under the old system ranges from $.11-$.20/pt and will drop to $.07-$.123 when the 60% point increase goes into effect.

Those deeds are all Platinum.  If they were Gold in the same room type (ie; 1 BR Grand vs 1 BR Grand) those would currently range from $.16-$.28/point. Those will drop to $.10-$.17/point under the new structure.

If I look at Gold deeds at the lowest category in the same room type (ie: 1BR instead of 1BR Grand) the current rate would range from $.265-$.41/point, dropping to $.174-$.26/point.

As you can see there is a pretty wide spread on MF costs per point.  A few weeks ago in Orlando I was offered a 1600 point deed with a current MF of around $.45/point as a way to get into Max, with no details provided on what the rules would be.  Hard pass then and there still are no details on how any exchange program will work or cost.


----------



## youppi (Feb 3, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Why not restructure DRI points to line up with "ours?"
> IMO. they should be the ones having to learn new math.
> 
> Now, I need to add more formulas to my spreadsheets.


May be multiplying HGVC points by 1.6 give an integer number of points most of the time where dividing DRI points by 1.6 will give a fractional number of points very often.
Example: a 1 bdrm scenic view at Ka'anapali Beach Club at 6,500 pts would be 6,500 / 1.6 = 4,062.5 pts.
They could round the 4,062.5 pts to 4,063 pts or truncate it to 4,062 pts but the number of points in any trusts must match with what they sold.
If somebody own 13,000 pts and HGV adjust it to 13,000 / 1.6 = 8125 pts and they round the 4,062.5 pts to 4,063 pts then this member will not be able to book anymore 2 weeks at KBC like he was able to do. If HGV truncate it to 4,062 pts then this member will have a 1 pts remaining after booking 2 weeks. So, the trust will be short in points.
The only solution to not screw trusts or members would be to keep those fraction of points but IMHO, it doesn't make sense to have fraction of points.
So, increasing HGVC number of points is probably a better solution than decreasing DRI points.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Feb 3, 2022)

Did anyone see how this will affect conversion to HHonors points?  With Club points now increased by 60%, it might make the 1:50 conversion more appealing. 

Sean


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2022)

Good Lord everyone head for the hills! The spreadsheet brigade has taken over.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Did anyone see how this will affect conversion to HHonors points?  With Club points now increased by 60%, it might make the 1:50 conversion more appealing.
> 
> Sean


From the first post.

*Hilton Honors: *_Honors conversion ratios will be adjusted proportionally so you receive a commensurate Points amount._


----------



## ccwu (Feb 3, 2022)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Did anyone see how this will affect conversion to HHonors points? With Club points now increased by 60%, it might make the 1:50 conversion more appealing.
> 
> Sean



The HGV website stating the conversion next year 25:1 will be 16:1 for the new one. 5000(25:1) the new one 8000 (16:1) 128,000. 
The next year (50:1) 250,000, will be 32:1. Will be 256,000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickeyBlue (Feb 3, 2022)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> seriously this does not change the cost of anything.  Points owned go up 60% and points required go up 60%.  This is all about getting to a common point structure between Diamond and HGV.



I don't know Diamond Resorts at all but my initial impression is DRI generally falls above RCI and below HGVC so HGV had to make an adjustment to address the difference in the quality of resorts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> No. Our DRI 2 bedroom Polo Towers units were around 15,000 points. The conversion brings our 7,000 point 2 bedroom HGVC LV strip up to 11,200 points. IMHO, there is no comparison between the two resorts. HGVC has considerably better quality. OTOH, the MF cost of those Polo Towers units exceeded the MF cost of our Hilton resort. That was the biggest factor when deciding which resort group to remain with, Hilton vs DRI. Hilton win out based on cost to quality. DRI had the advantage of more locations, but we were only interested in three locations, Maui, Sedona and Santa Fe. Maui was easy enough to get with out MVC ownership. The resort in Santa Fe wasn’t that great of quality, just a nice location plus it was a drivable destination. Sedona is the only location we gave up and really missed. So it was an easy choice to give up DRI and keep HGVC.
> 
> Perhaps they’re also considering overall cost per member in the calculations to make things “more equal” going forward without having to adjust fees to be more equal between programs?
> 
> As it stands now, it looks like reserving Sedona will be at a premium, but that’s all right with me. I’ve become somewhat bored with the lack of Hilton locations and Sedona is an easy flight into Phoenix for us. Realizing the MF cost difference from what we once owned, it doesn’t feel like that big of a deal.


Perhaps you are comparing different seasons. the 15K DRI 2BR looks like Peak season and the 7K HGV looks to be low (gold). If you compare the Platinum HGV Elara 2BR at 8,400 is come out a little more comparable.


----------



## ccwu (Feb 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you are comparing different seasons. the 15K DRI 2BR looks like Peak season and the 7K HGV looks to be low (gold). If you compare the Platinum HGV Elara 2BR at 8,400 is come out a little more comparable.



The 7,000 points for HGV is platinum 2 bedroom in Hawaii Village lagoon tower Beautiful unit. It is garden view gold season current points is 5,000 points. 8400 is platinum ocean view two bedroom. And 9600 is platinum ocean front. This should be compare to Kaanapali beach club, 2 bedroom (15,000-21,000) for similar property even KBC is no where match Hilton Hawaii village’s resort and location in my opinion.  Even 9,600 points X 1.6= 15,360 can not get peak two bedroom in KBC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you are comparing different seasons. the 15K DRI 2BR looks like Peak season and the 7K HGV looks to be low (gold). If you compare the Platinum HGV Elara 2BR at 8,400 is come out a little more comparable.



7000 is a standard platinum (high) 2 bedroom at many of the older resorts (even some of the newer properties like Ocean Enclave). I have 2 platinum 2 bedroom deeds at Flamingo (the oldest HGVC developed resort) and The Boulevard (about 15 years old) and that’s the standard. The higher point deeds are they way things will be done now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you are comparing different seasons. the 15K DRI 2BR looks like Peak season and the 7K HGV looks to be low (gold). If you compare the Platinum HGV Elara 2BR at 8,400 is come out a little more comparable.



7,000 points is platinum season for a standard 2 bedroom unit. Gold season is 5,000 points for a standard 2 bedroom unit. For an accurate comparison you need to look at the HGVC LV Blv, Karen Ave and Flamingo resorts.

Elara is different animal and wasn’t a HGVC build, it was a Westgate build with many different unit types, almost non of which is standard. There are regular units (smaller and on lower floors), Grand (larger, lower floors), Plus (higher floors), Grand plus (larger and higher floors) and Premier (top floor, larger unit, upgraded amenities). There are also Junior Suites, which are smaller 1 bedroom units without a kitchen (I think). I’m not certain any unit at Elara falls into the HGVC definition of a standard unit, either because of its premier location or room style/amenities.

Every unit at Polo Towers would be a standard unit. The top 2 floors were designated Skyview units, and we owned one of these, but I don’t recall they had any extra points.

The Villas at Polo Towers would be the upgraded units with ungraded amenities. Interestingly they cost more in points but have the worst views


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 4, 2022)

IMHO...Polo Towers reminds me of a cement prison from the outside. I hope it is nicer on the inside. Location mid-strip is really good though. Next to MVC Grand Chateau and across the street from Elara.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 4, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> If that’s typical, then HGVC owners will do OK.
> 
> We tend to gravitate towards units that are above average. Our HGVC ownership is the only one we own that’s a standard unit.
> 
> that chart also highlights why we kept Hilton and dropped DRI. The typical 2 bedroom MF for Hilton was $1,200. For DRI it shows $2,000.


No email for us yet. But there was an announcement & same info others got in my HGVC account. Bay Club takes awhile
Will be allotted 11,200 pts instead of 7000 pts.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Good Lord everyone head for the hills! The spreadsheet brigade has taken over.








I suggest you will use Google Sheets.


----------



## brp (Feb 4, 2022)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Did anyone see how this will affect conversion to HHonors points?  With Club points now increased by 60%, it might make the 1:50 conversion more appealing.
> 
> Sean



More likely they'll derate the conversion factor. (Oops, didn't see all the intermediate hidden posts where this was already addressed...)



buzglyd said:


> Good Lord everyone head for the hills! The spreadsheet brigade has taken over.



You make analysis sound like a bad thing 

Cheers.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 4, 2022)

This is wonderful, I was hoping to improve my MFs/point ratio.


----------



## Great3 (Feb 4, 2022)

GT75 said:


> This is wonderful, I was hoping to improve my MFs/point ratio.



Well, you already did it, all without lifting a finger.  You just the coolest kid on the block, if only we can learn to do the same thing.  

Great3


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 4, 2022)

chemteach said:


> I tried uploading the diamond points guide with point values for every resort in the US, but it is too large to upload.
> 
> Not sure if this will work, but here is the direct link to the information via Diamond.  You may need to be a member and logged in to open this:
> 
> ...



Upon my casual review, I think the conversion factor (if deigned to match the Diamond Values) isn't all too bad.  Yes, there are some exceptions where certain Diamond resorts command a point amount that wouldn't allow HGVC members to trade in like-for-like, but they appear to be exceptions in the Diamond system itself (the Diamond Hawaii resorts clearly stick out here).  However, for the portfolio as a whole, the conversion works out to give HGVC members quite a few like-for-like options (and for Hawaii, I suspect will will always have an edge reserving at the existing HGVC resorts).


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 4, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> Upon my casual review, I think the conversion factor (if deigned to match the Diamond Values) isn't all too bad.



Superficially I think HGVC did a decent job with this...

George


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 4, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> there are some exceptions where certain Diamond resorts command a point amount that wouldn't allow HGVC members to trade in like-for-like



If that's only a corner case, it's fine. There's a couple HGVC properties with inconsistent point costs too. E.g. SeaWorld is the only Orlando resort that has a Silver season in November and December, and 2 BR costs 3,500 pre-conversion points. While some Hawaii properties just cost too much, to the point that HGVC semi-regularly runs booking cost promotion - e.g. Grand Islander and Grand Waikikian. All in all, as long as most properties trade in like-for-like, we're good.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2022)

bogey21 said:


> Superficially I think HGVC did a decent job with this...
> 
> George


 I agree, and much faster than the MVC/ILG merger, which is still on ongoing debacle. I'm beginning to think that perhaps by the end of the second quarter we might have an integrated reservation system were DRI and HGVC members can cross reserve.


----------



## brp (Feb 4, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> I agree, and much faster than the MVC/ILG merger, which is still on ongoing debacle. I'm beginning to think that perhaps by the end of the second quarter we might have an integrated reservation system were DRI and HGVC members can cross reserve.



And we'll know the details of the fee structure to be able to play in both sandboxes.

Cheers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2022)

brp said:


> And we'll know the details of the fee structure to be able to play in both sandboxes.
> 
> Cheers.



the fee structure is what scares me the most.


----------



## brp (Feb 4, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> the fee structure is what scares me the most.



Same here. In the end, I'll be able to play in my own sandbox for no added fee. But the DRI sandbox looks to have a couple of interesting things and I hope I can still keep my kidneys and be able to use those.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 4, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> If that's only a corner case, it's fine. There's a couple HGVC properties with inconsistent point costs too. E.g. SeaWorld is the only Orlando resort that has a Silver season in November and December, and 2 BR costs 3,500 pre-conversion points. While some Hawaii properties just cost too much, to the point that HGVC semi-regularly runs booking cost promotion - e.g. Grand Islander and Grand Waikikian. All in all, as long as most properties trade in like-for-like, we're good.



I think Hawaii is a bit of an special situation due to the current restrictions.  HGV has a lot of capacity there, but many of their owners and regular visitors can't or wont visit.  I have good friend and former co-worker that owns at the Grand Islander, but refuses to travel anywhere that requires testing.  

I don't recall HGV running many promotions prior to the pandemic.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> the fee structure is what scares me the most.



Me too. While am I very happy with HGVC locations, I always would love some better options.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 4, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> the fee structure is what scares me the most.



If something was going to scare me, that would be it ... but to me it is not worth worrying about. Either it will be quite affordable and I will do it ..... or if it's not a good deal my DRI side stays will be made using my separate RCI Points account. My expectations are so low, I do not think there is a way I will come out of this disappointed.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 4, 2022)

We’re only one year into HGVC (all resale) ownership but have stayed at five locations so far (two were prior to buying), so we still have a large number of destinations to explore.  A few Diamond locations (CA Desert, Sedona, Scottsdale and Whistler) appeal to me, but not enough to pay a large premium to have access to.  Many of our trips are shoulder season, so I’m more inclined to use RCI, work out an occasional trade with a Diamond member or even pay cash.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 4, 2022)

My concern is that DRI members will be more eager to swap at this valuation than HGVC members, which has the potential to reduce availability st the resorts.

I've seen this happen before at Shell. Shell merged the West club with the Americana club. West was more desirable (imo) and had better value resorts. Now that they've merged availability on things that I used to book easily has been much tighter.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> My concern is that DRI members will be more eager to swap at this valuation than HGVC members, which has the potential to reduce availability st the resorts.
> 
> I've seen this happen before at Shell. Shell merged the West club with the Americana club. West was more desirable (imo) and had better value resorts. Now that they've merged availability on things that I used to book easily has been much tighter.



This is my worry as well. As long as we can retain the 9 month advantage, I think we will be fine. If DRI members get to book at 9 months, then it will be tight.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So are these new point levels more in line with what DRI charges for similar units of the same size and time of year? I suspect it was easier to change the HGV point levels given that there is no underlying trusts with units and points declared like DRI has.



That is a good point.  I wondered why HGVC didn't change the DRI system to the HGVC system but the underlying trusts with points does make the DRI more complicated. 

Both DRI and HGVC exchange thru RCI.  In HGVC to reserve a 2 BR in RCI previously cost 4800 points     I wonder how many points it costs in DRI to reserve a 2BR in RCI?  I believe they are trying to allow exchanges between HGVC and DRI in the merger.  It will be interesting to see how many points it takes to reserve desirable DRI resorts like the one in Maui in Kannapali with HGVC points.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 5, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Why not restructure DRI points to line up with "ours?"


That's an easy one to answer - no one want to hear that they have less points! 

But, "Congratulations HGVC owners...you now have 60% more points!!!", sounds a lot better... ;-)


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2022)

So did HGVC just make it so non owners can't view the points chart for each resort? I know I was looking at them the other day but now, for the life of me, I can't seem to find the chart for each resort.


----------



## cindyc (Feb 5, 2022)

Some DRI resorts can trade in either RCI or II. I own deeded weeks at Sedona Summit and opted to affiliate with II. 

I also own HGVC, so it will be interesting to see how this all plays out for owners of both systems. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hubley (Feb 7, 2022)

escanoe said:


> If something was going to scare me, that would be it ... but to me it is not worth worrying about. Either it will be quite affordable and I will do it ..... or if it's not a good deal my DRI side stays will be made using my separate RCI Points account. My expectations are so low, I do not think there is a way I will come out of this disappointed.


So you would buy into this hvc max program ?


----------



## Hubley (Feb 7, 2022)

cindyc said:


> Some DRI resorts can trade in either RCI or II. I own deeded weeks at Sedona Summit and opted to affiliate with II.
> 
> I also own HGVC, so it will be interesting to see how this all plays out for owners of both systems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Do you think we will have to pay a fee to use diamond. We r hgvc members


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So did HGVC just make it so non owners can't view the points chart for each resort? I know I was looking at them the other day but now, for the life of me, I can't seem to find the chart for each resort.



As an owner I had a difficult time finding the chart. I don’t know if this link will work for you as a non-owner but I’ll post it here on the off chance it will.



			https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/f861de49-c6cf-43c5-a07c-8577ea911744/HGVSeasonsChart_2022.pdf


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 7, 2022)

To me it comes down to the easiness of booking my vacations. If it’s just as easy as before meaning owners and members retain their booking windows 12 months and 9 months then I’m okay but if the 9 month window opens up to both HGV and DRI members then the easiness disappears as there are a lot more members to fight with for the inventory.

HGV will undoubtably do whatever makes them the most money.

If HGV and DRI members have to pay a lot extra to book each other’s inventory then I could be afraid that HGV inventory would be gone very fast and DRI not so much.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 7, 2022)

Cyberc said:


> To me it comes down to the easiness of booking my vacations. If it’s just as easy as before meaning owners and members retain their booking windows 12 months and 9 months then I’m okay but if the 9 month window opens up to both HGV and DRI members then the easiness disappears as there are a lot more members to fight with for the inventory.


I agree with your statement.   I have purchased my HGVC inventory with the current number of HGVC resorts in mind.   Therefore, I really don’t need additional resorts to be added to the club.   I certainly don’t want to lose my current bookings (ease of bookings) to add additional resorts that I may not even want to use.   If HGVC club opened up to DRI members at 9 month mark, then that would give DRI members a huge advantage because their club booking window is > 10 months (depending upon status level).    That wouldn’t be fair to current HGVC members (IMO).   What we heard initially that this new max HGVC program would open our inventory at 6 month mark.    I am OK with that.    It will be interesting because I have an owner’s update tomorrow so I will see what speculation I will get from this very point.    That is really all I am interested in (well really, I am only interested in the $250 MF credit).

Right now, I see this as a complete sales tactics.   I would certainly want to see the details before I make any moves.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> As an owner I had a difficult time finding the chart. I don’t know if this link will work for you as a non-owner but I’ll post it here on the off chance it will.
> 
> 
> 
> https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/f861de49-c6cf-43c5-a07c-8577ea911744/HGVSeasonsChart_2022.pdf


That link works, but only shows which weeks are in which season. I did find a link through TUG that works and has the points charts, but I can't find it through the actual HGV website.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 7, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> That link works, but only shows which weeks are in which season. I did find a link through TUG that works and has the points charts, but I can't find it through the actual HGV website.



It's under the Help dropdown -> Welcome to your 2022 Club Membership. It's a link under the fee schedule. As of February 7th, it still has the old points. Here's a link to the chart for those that might be looking for it


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2022)

dayooper said:


> It's under the Help dropdown -> Welcome to your 2022 Club Membership. It's a link under the fee schedule. As of February 7th, it still has the old points. Here's a link to the chart for those that might be looking for it


I think the "Help dropdown -> Welcome to your 2022 Club Membership" is only available to members logged in?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2022)

Someone asked about points in Embarc  and some else said a 2 bd would cost 200 Embarc points 

So if now 7000 HGVC becomes 11,200   Then for 200 embarc pts to reserve that room, you need to increase Embarc points by ~ 56 times !  so my 150 embarc points may become 8400 HGVC (new pts)


----------



## escanoe (Feb 7, 2022)

GT75 said:


> What we heard initially that this new max HGVC program would open our inventory at 6 month mark.    I am OK with that.



What I would like is for

1) Them to do what is outlined above

and

2) Set it up where we can deposit a home week into DEX and make exchanges (or alternatively let us use our points trading in DEX) AND no resort fees for anything under the HGV umbrella.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 7, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the "Help dropdown -> Welcome to your 2022 Club Membership" is only available to members logged in?



I believe you are correct. I tried going in while logged off and it wasn't there.


----------



## tnsna (Feb 8, 2022)

View attachment 46630


----------



## tnsna (Feb 8, 2022)

View attachment 46631


----------



## tnsna (Feb 8, 2022)

View attachment 46632


----------



## tnsna (Feb 8, 2022)

View attachment 46633


----------



## tnsna (Feb 8, 2022)

Sorry for the screenshots………… can never remember passwords and the email and tug account are on different devices

LOL....erase screen shots......old news


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 8, 2022)

Yeah, yeah... old news...
What scares me is that soon, we'll be rubbing elbows with hoards of DRI owners.
... I may need to dress a little nicer.,, 
.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 9, 2022)

I had a very present owners update yesterday.   I did question the salesman about the HGV Max program.   Here is what I was told:


You could purchase any small amount of points now to be grandfathered into this HGV Max program.   Later, (I think when the program launches) it would require at least 4000 pts.
If you purchased nothing, the HGVC and DRI programs would remain the same.
The HGV program would get you access to around 91 (maybe it was 94) DRI properties.   I can not remember if this is consistent with current DRI numbers.   
HGVC members in this HGV Max would get access the DRI properties at 6 month mark.   He wasn’t sure about when DRI members would get access to HGVC properties but expected the same.
Obviously, I am waiting to see what happens.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2022)

GT75 said:


> You could purchase any small amount of points now to be grandfathered into this HGV Max program. Later, (I think when the program launches) it would require at least 4000 pts.


I certainly wouldn't beleive this, for the simple fact of the letter attached in this thread;








						HGV Max - Diamond Integration Discussion in Owner Update
					

Attended my first Hilton update in NY today (1/16/22) as an all resale owner (thanks for the $250 towards MFs for  30 minutes).  Salesman was pushing trading in my gold 1 BR at The District for a Platinum studio at The Quin for $26K.  Part of the pitch was inclusion of the upcoming HGV Max...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dayooper (Feb 9, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I certainly wouldn't beleive this, for the simple fact of the letter attached in this thread;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The underlined part was to indicate that if you bought right now, you wouldn't have to purchase another deed join HGV Max. I'm not convinced that a purchase will be necessary, but it is in realm of possibility. The bigger piece of information, if true, would be the 6 month timeline. Keeping our 9 month booking window is very important to many HGVC members. Certain resorts are hard enough to book at 9 months and having more individuals compete for reservations would not work well for most of us. In fact, having members "save" their points to the 6 month DRI booking window would work great for me. Less competition!


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 9, 2022)

I guess I wonder what really desirable DRI inventory is currently available at the 6 month mark?


----------



## GT75 (Feb 9, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I certainly wouldn't beleive this, for the simple fact of the letter attached in this thread;


I agree, I didn’t even process that statement because I wasn’t going to buy anything then anyways.   I was more interested in what he had to say about the program.   I hope that is correct.    To me, it fits what I think how the program could work.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 9, 2022)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I guess I wonder what really desirable DRI inventory is currently available at the 6 month mark?



We have been able to Reserve 2 weeks in a 1bedroom Mountain View at KBC within 60 days.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 9, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We have been able to Reserve 2 weeks in a 1bedroom Mountain View at KBC within 60 days.



Does DRI have a lot of shorter term availability? I thought I heard there were a lot of points owned by corporate from the buyback program and even more they could take back from foreclosures and such. I think @youppi had mentioned this awhile back.

HGVC does not have great short term availability at high demand resorts. Sometimes weeks are canceled late, but they generally book up right at 9 months.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 9, 2022)

Paying money to try to reserve the DRI leftovers at 6 months? No thank you unless it is dirt cheap. I will rent for the weeks I want or trade RCI (or DEX if it comes available). I don't expect that we would use DRI very often but we have a few resorts we would like to visit: Cabo Azul, Palm Desort, Sedonna, Poipu.


----------



## brp (Feb 9, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Paying money to try to reserve the DRI leftovers at 6 months? No thank you unless it is dirt cheap. I will rent for the weeks I want or trade RCI (or DEX if it comes available). I don't expect that we would use DRI very often but we have a few resorts we would like to visit: Cabo Azul, Palm Desort, Sedonna, Poipu.



Might buy some DRI resale when the dust settles and just treat it as two systems to use the few locations we want. Hypothetical at present as I know nothing about their resale restrictions (now or after integration), but an idea.

Cheers.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 9, 2022)

brp said:


> Might buy some DRI resale when the dust settles and just treat it as two systems to use the few locations we want. Hypothetical at present as I know nothing about their resale restrictions (now or after integration), but an idea.
> 
> Cheers.



There are currently major restrictions in the use of DRI resell Points. They can only be used in their Home Collection minus the Affiliates. So if you bought resell in the USA Collection you could not use them to Book Cabo Azul or Hawaii.


----------



## brp (Feb 9, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> There are currently major restrictions in the use of DRI resell Points. They can only be used in their Home Collection minus the Affiliates. So if you bought resell in the USA Collection you could not use them to Book Cabo Azul or Hawaii.



Thanks. I wonder if they will mellow these to be more like HGVC when things settle. Likely not.

So, if Poipu were a main destination, I'd have to buy there. But for US locations, I could buy one resale in the US?

Cheers.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes you would have to buy Hawaiian Collection resell. There are only two Resorts in Hawaii as part of the Hawaiian Collection - KBC and Point at Poipu. The rest are on the Mainland. Modern Honolulu is NOT part of the Hawaiian Collection. If you bought in the USA Collection you could use those points to Book into the USA Collection. Not all DRI Resorts located on the Mainland are part of the USA Collection.


----------



## brp (Feb 9, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Yes you would have to buy Hawaiian Collection resell. There are only two Resorts in Hawaii as part of the Hawaiian Collection - KBC and Point at Poipu. The rest are on the Mainland. Modern Honolulu is NOT part of the Hawaiian Collection.\



Thanks. Zero interest in Oahu, so we're good there. Poipu and Kaanapali are good enough to look into that collection.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 9, 2022)

Can you still buy weekly deeds at Poipu, KBC, Tahoe or Sedona resale? I would prefer weeks over points and could trade via DEX.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 9, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Can you still buy weekly deeds at Poipu, KBC, Tahoe or Sedona resale? I would prefer weeks over points and could trade via DEX.


Deeded weeks are available at both Poipu and KBC.  I don't know about the others.


----------



## cindyc (Feb 9, 2022)

Sedona Summit can also be found resale for deeds. I was gifted a 2 BR and paid $1 for an eBay sale. Each of the deeds was 2 BR, 2 BA Lock off.

I own both DRI and HGVC. My advice to HGVC owners find a DRI member to direct exchange with. Both parties will save on resort fees and avoid paying RCI exchange fees. Try before you buy!

C

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## escanoe (Feb 10, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Paying money to try to reserve the DRI leftovers at 6 months?



Or pay developer prices to do that .... no way.


----------



## ConejoRed (Feb 10, 2022)

I recently purchased a deeded week at the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort.  Purchased it mainly to use each year, but if  it using it any year will be happy to use DEX deeded week exchange system since there seems to be a lot of availability in DEX. If HGV Max allows me to enroll the week into HGV or HVV for a reasonable fee, similar to the enrollment fees to current HGV resorts that you have to pay when purchasing a HGVC unit like Bay Club or GP Mar Brisa I will look at it, but just plan on waiting for the details and then decide.  I am also hoping that they are planning on looking at upgrading Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort to HGVC status as it is not that far off from It and it would allow HGVC to compete with Marriott and Hyatt in that location.


----------



## Bxian (Feb 10, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> I'm an owner at affiliate Bay Club, enrolled in HGVC, but didn't get the letter. We should get the 0.6 increase too, otherwise I'll stop paying club dues.


Also an affiliate resort owner (Charter Club) and did not get the e-mail.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 12, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Why not restructure DRI points to line up with "ours?"
> IMO. they should be the ones having to learn new math.
> 
> Now, I need to add more formulas to my spreadsheets.
> ...


They would probably see it as a cut in point value.  Those without critical thinking will see this as a bonus.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 12, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> I'm an owner at affiliate Bay Club, enrolled in HGVC, but didn't get the letter. We should get the 0.6 increase too, otherwise I'll stop paying club dues.


I just became a Bay Club owner.  Do you value the HGV access?


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Feb 12, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I just became a Bay Club owner.  Do you value the HGV access?


Personally, I don't, but then again, I'm not a typical timeshare owner. I bought mine as a surrogate second home. It all depends on what you value in a timeshare.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 12, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Yes you would have to buy Hawaiian Collection resell. There are only two Resorts in Hawaii as part of the Hawaiian Collection - KBC and Point at Poipu. The rest are on the Mainland. Modern Honolulu is NOT part of the Hawaiian Collection. If you bought in the USA Collection you could use those points to Book into the USA Collection. Not all DRI Resorts located on the Mainland are part of the USA Collection.


 
How can the Modern NOT be part of the Hawaiian Collection?  Is it in a class all by itself or do they consider it a foreign country or another world?  That brings me to something funny that a neighbor kid said to my Brother and I when we were small kids back in the 50's in NY.  He went with his family to Florida with his family in the winter and when he came back he said that "it was another world".  It was warm in the winter when it was so cold in NY in the winter so it was like another world.  Now in our 70's and having been to Florida and Hawaii many times we know that they are not in another world but places in the winter which are much more enjoyable than NY in the winter.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 12, 2022)

Because when DRI bought it they did not make it part of the Hawaiian Collection. This surprised us because it would have given DRI a ton of Hawaiian Collection Points to sell.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2022)

Can current Diamond Club members  register on Hilton Vacation Club website
and closed their old Diamond account?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 13, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can current Diamond Club members  register on Hilton Vacation Club website
> and closed their old Diamond account?


No, the new combined program has not been announced yet.  So many people here and (especially) on Facebook are speculating what exactly will happen, but as of now it is _all _speculation.

Kurt


----------

